
Discord's new Privacy Policy takes effect on May 25th, 2018 - app4soft
https://discordapp.com/privacy
======
app4soft
Here is raw text of mail from support team that I got on May 15, 2018:

    
    
      Discord <noreply@discordapp.com>
      15.05.2018, 11:58
      ----
      We're updating our Privacy Policy 
      ----
      Hey <username>,
      
      By now, you've probably read dozens of emails exactly like this one, so we'll keep it brief like shorts. Or briefs :thinking:
      
      We're updating our privacy policy in preparation for the EU's General Data Protection Regulations (GDPR) later this month. Although these changes are spurred by European law, we think privacy is super important and so these changes will apply to everyone, no matter where you're located.
      
      Here's a quick summary:
      
      - We aren't asking to collect more data or use your personal data differently — instead, we're being more specific on how we use the information we collect, how long we keep that data, and the rights you have regarding it.
      
      - As part of that, we're also adding information about how you can control the usage of your personal data and download the data that you've provided to us.
      
      - Finally, we're providing more clarity around the legal bases we use to process your information, including providing the service to you, complying with the law, improving our improving our services, fighting abuse on the system, and developing new features for you.
      
      For the full scoop, you can review our _updated privacy policy here: https://discordapp.com/privacy_. It takes effect **May 25th, 2018**. By using Discord on or after that date, you'll be agreeing to the changes. If you have questions about these changes, feel free to reach out to us at privacy@discordapp.com: mailto:privacy@discordapp.com.
      
      Appreciate ya,
      
      The Discord Team

